# Looking for Job



## jayeshbora (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am Jayesh Bora. Currently in India. Looking for job in Aus/NZ.

I done Master in Marketing. I have 7+ years of experience which is diversified in two different industries. My 5 years of experience was with Recruitment company Pune India based. Where my position was as a Office Manager and my experience and my skills pulled me into Sales, simultaneously I was not pushed away from my actual responsibilities of an Office Manager. I enjoyed my both responsibilities very well and i feel due to this I was able to give best to my Organization for what they choose me.

In 2010 I started working as a Investment Planner till date. We do this with the support of varies product like Insurance, Mutual Fund, Health Insurance, Real Estate, etc.

Can you please suggest me how i can get job?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jayeshbora said:


> Hello everyone. I am Jayesh Bora. Currently in India. Looking for job in Aus/NZ.
> 
> I done Master in Marketing. I have 7+ years of experience which is diversified in two different industries. My 5 years of experience was with Recruitment company Pune India based. Where my position was as a Office Manager and my experience and my skills pulled me into Sales, simultaneously I was not pushed away from my actual responsibilities of an Office Manager. I enjoyed my both responsibilities very well and i feel due to this I was able to give best to my Organization for what they choose me.
> 
> ...


Look at Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site


----------

